# NEW FEATURE - 'Garage' function now available to use!



## kmpowell

All

You may have noticed that we now have a brand new feature on the ******** (see the top navigation!). A brand spanking new 'Garage' feature is now in place, where everybody can post pics and details of their car!

You can add pictures to your very own gallery, share details of your modifications, share dyno runs & 1/4 mile times, and much much more! All this information will appear in your very own personal profile, so what are you waiting for? Show the forum your motor!

At the moment it's in its infancy, so we will be adding much more to it over the next week, but there is currently more than plenty there to get you started!

Please report any bugs or errors in this thread and we will aim to get them ironed out ASAP.

Cheers 
Kevin


----------



## qooqiiu

Excellent new feature :!:


----------



## T7 BNW

Nice idea. Will take a look and add some pics and details later.


----------



## Jae

We realise that there are a couple of formatting issues, which we're sorting on our test server, so bear with us on that one!

Been hard work getting this one up, as its a huge mod, but worth all the time its taken / taking!!

Enjoy!

Jae


----------



## T7 BNW

if we spot problems/errors did you want us to tell you? Or are the chances that youve already found them?

Example would be we are unable to add a model of Miltek Exhust


----------



## XTR

Can we have a QS added to the list?


----------



## kmpowell

T7 BNW said:


> if we spot problems/errors did you want us to tell you? Or are the chances that youve already found them?


Please report any issues here and we will endeavor to address them.



XTR said:


> Can we have a QS added to the list?


Done


----------



## shadyzzz

hi all thanks for all my help with my tt just got this new link for the site ! shows you how long i not been on anyway sold the old tt and went for the new bmw x5 .....but wait for it im thinking of the new tt as well lol

anyway nice to hook up with you all again.


----------



## Nem

T7 BNW said:


> Example would be we are unable to add a model of Miltek Exhust


Milltec Cat Back System added.

Any more let me know as I'm trying to add as much as I can.

Nick


----------



## J55TTC

I must be stupid, Ive set it up but how do you edit your details :?


----------



## kmpowell

J55TTC said:


> I must be stupid, Ive set it up but how do you edit your details :?


When you go into the 'Garage' you'll see your car name under 'My Cars', simply click on that and all your edit buttons will appear.


----------



## T7 BNW

ok

All loaded up! I like it! Nice work mods!

Feel free to give my car a rating anynoe!


----------



## Naresh

Great feature to have mods, well done on getting this sorted. Is there a limit on how many mods we can add? :roll: :wink:


----------



## LEDZEPP

hiya, how do i edit details, i set it up wrong , and how do i make my photos small to fit required settings.............. sorry is it just me and damn computors


----------



## hooting_owl

woah! just when you think the site can't possibly get any better - it does! what with the knowledge base and now the garage!
thanks for all the effort you are putting in.

hmmmm - my garage will be empty for a few more weeks. wonder what my tt is doing now? parked up waiting for a ship? minicabbing around the suburbs of ingoldstadt?


----------



## Nem

Naresh said:


> Great feature to have mods, well done on getting this sorted. Is there a limit on how many mods we can add? :roll: :wink:


Currently set to 3 cars each, which should be enough


----------



## LEDZEPP

ok i sorted how to edit,, but can anyone give me info on how to make my photos i have stored on my pc, any smaller?.... thanks alan


----------



## Nem

LEDZEPP said:


> hiya, how do i edit details, i set it up wrong , and how do i make my photos small to fit required settings.............. sorry is it just me and damn computors


If you go back to the main garage page, then below the add new vehicle button you should have link to the car you have added. Click this and you'll then have the edit vehicle button below the car details to change things, add modifications and images.

Nick


----------



## LEDZEPP

ok thanks nick, i have a go


----------



## LEDZEPP

nope, it keeps failing, my images are to big, how do i make them smaller?


----------



## chrishTT

will you add neuspeed and ptorque and also pioneer


----------



## Nem

chrishTT said:


> will you add neuspeed and ptorque and also pioneer


Done!


----------



## Nem

LEDZEPP said:


> nope, it keeps failing, my images are to big, how do i make them smaller?


You'll need something like Paint Shop Pro to let you resize them.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW

How does the rating system work? Someone rated me 10, and it gave me a rating of 7.89 or something.....? I had only had one single vote at that point so shouldnt it have been at 10?


----------



## chrishTT

also neuspeed - transmission short shift
engine-ptorque- stage 1 remap
pioneer DVD flip player

cheers nem

P.S great new feature to the forum


----------



## Hark

APS adding for a mod for remaps

APS - Stage 3 remap


----------



## Hoggy

LEDZEPP said:


> ok i sorted how to edit,, but can anyone give me info on how to make my photos i have stored on my pc, any smaller?.... thanks alan


Hi, Try this free download.
http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/

H.


----------



## Nem

T7 BNW said:


> How does the rating system work? Someone rated me 10, and it gave me a rating of 7.89 or something.....? I had only had one single vote at that point so shouldnt it have been at 10?


I think the rating system needs some work on it. It's currently a mystery 



chrishTT said:


> also neuspeed - transmission short shift
> engine-ptorque- stage 1 remap
> pioneer DVD flip player
> 
> cheers nem
> 
> P.S great new feature to the forum


All Added.



Hark said:


> APS adding for a mod for remaps
> 
> APS - Stage 3 remap


Added.

Nick


----------



## Nem

To update on the question about the rating system. A vehicle has to have 5 people rate the car before the rating shows up. So that I think should explain it a bit.

Just finished adding my 46 modifications. Don't want to look at the total spent now 

Nick


----------



## KammyTT

here we go again nick....


----------



## SaintScoTT

Kevin, I love it.

Now add AUD currency just for me? pretty please? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

kmpowell said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a QS added to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

Kev

Being pedantic it should be qS (or better still "quattro Sport")

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Redscouse

Great addition, nice one guys


----------



## chrishTT

Nem said:
 

> To update on the question about the rating system. A vehicle has to have 5 people rate the car before the rating shows up. So that I think should explain it a bit.
> 
> Just finished adding my 46 modifications. Don't want to look at the total spent now
> 
> Nick


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
does it add up to the price of an R8


----------



## kmpowell

SaintScoTT said:


> Kevin, I love it.
> 
> Now add AUD currency just for me? pretty please? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


I've had a look in the control panel, but there doesn't seem to be anywhere to ad this. We are having some teething problems with the back-end garage interface (it's keeping Nem busy manualy checking all product submissions though! ) , so I'll have a look whne that's fixed.



mighTy Tee said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a QS added to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kev
> 
> Being pedantic it should be qS (or better still "quattro Sport")
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard
Click to expand...

No problem - done.


----------



## Jae

Nem is preparing me a "bug list" to iron these niggles out. Not show stoppers, more "featurettes" at the moment.

Jae


----------



## chrishTT

also will you add brakes- brembo - oem
mintex pads


----------



## Toshiba

Nem said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great feature to have mods, well done on getting this sorted. Is there a limit on how many mods we can add? :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently set to 3 cars each, which should be enough
Click to expand...

For whom? i need 5 :wink:



Nem said:


> LEDZEPP said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, it keeps failing, my images are to big, how do i make them smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need something like Paint Shop Pro to let you resize them.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

if you up load them to photobucket it will auto resize them and host then for you. 
Else just use mspaint and shrink the image


----------



## kmpowell

Toshiba said:


> For whom? i need 5 :wink:


You're adding previous cars though by the looks of it. Unless you still own the 3.2 then it doesn't count.


----------



## SaintScoTT

kmpowell said:


> We are having some teething problems with the back-end garage interface (it's keeping Nem busy manualy checking all product submissions though! ) , so I'll have a look whne that's fixed.


yeah, some fool put in the product name as "LED sidelight" and "LED Number plate" without acknowledging they were in fact plurals, ie, "LED Side Lights" and "LED Number Plate Lights". It _may_ or may not have been me :lol:

sorry!!

garage is a seriously awesome feature


----------



## Toshiba

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> For whom? i need 5 :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're adding previous cars though by the looks of it. Unless you still own the 3.2 then it doesn't count.
Click to expand...

Penny drops.......i was / am in deed.
what about a former cars part?


----------



## kmpowell

SaintScoTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having some teething problems with the back-end garage interface (it's keeping Nem busy manualy checking all product submissions though! ) , so I'll have a look whne that's fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, some fool put in the product name as "LED sidelight" and "LED Number plate" without acknowledging they were in fact plurals, ie, "LED Side Lights" and "LED Number Plate Lights". It _may_ or may not have been me :lol:
> 
> sorry!!
> 
> garage is a seriously awesome feature
Click to expand...

It's OK, Nem will sort all that out for you later, he's on top of categorizing the mods etc. 



Toshiba said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> For whom? i need 5 :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're adding previous cars though by the looks of it. Unless you still own the 3.2 then it doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penny drops.......i was / am in deed.
> what about a former cars part?
Click to expand...

'gis a chance Tosh', we've only just got this running! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

lol

Just had another thought what about OEM options, would be good to be able to add those on too.
Nick doesnt need sleep.


----------



## BAMTT

Some of you guys are making some huge 'wheel' horsepower :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

Personally, I don't think they are worth the paper they on printed on for comparison or accuracy purposes. 
To compare you need two cars on the same RR one after the other. IMO.

I normally take it all with a pinch of salt, but ive run out...


----------



## BAMTT

Toshiba said:


> Personally, I don't think they are worth the paper they on printed on for comparison or accuracy purposes.
> To compare you need two cars on the same RR one after the other. IMO.
> 
> I normally take it all with a pinch of salt, but ive run out...


I know, i think its more a case of knowing your wheel's from your flywheel's

Just being an4l and as we know there is nothing wrong with being an4l


----------



## qooqiiu

This is really great isn't it - well done!

Such a huge take up already it seems like everyone is contributing. 8)

How do i edit and update it? 

Specifically upload pics.


----------



## kmpowell

qooqiiu said:


> This is really great isn't it - well done!
> 
> Such a huge take up already it seems like everyone is contributing. 8)
> 
> How do i edit and update it?


Thanks qooqiiu, your words are appreciated!

When you go into the 'Garage' you'll see your car name under 'My Cars', simply click on that and all your edit buttons will appear.


----------



## qooqiiu

Yeah im with it now.


----------



## jammyd

Really great feature Guy's

Nem/Jae/Kev, only one thing bugs me at the moment is the viewing of users pictures, would be good to have gallery option so we could flick through them rather than click pic, then click back, click next pic, then click back... I guess you get what I mean!


----------



## LEDZEPP

hi again
why can i put pictures in"post your your favorite pics" but wont let me post pic in "garage"?
can someone pop round and show me how to do it?...........alan


----------



## Nem

jammyd said:


> Really great feature Guy's
> 
> Nem/Jae/Kev, only one thing bugs me at the moment is the viewing of users pictures, would be good to have gallery option so we could flick through them rather than click pic, then click back, click next pic, then click back... I guess you get what I mean!


Already something we're looking at. 



LEDZEPP said:


> hi again
> why can i put pictures in"post your your favorite pics" but wont let me post pic in "garage"?
> can someone pop round and show me how to do it?...........alan


You don't actually "post" pictures in the garage, you need to use the image upload feature to add pictures to your garage. When you add a car, or a new mod, you get the option at the bottom to attach a picture. Or you can go back in and edit a vehicle and add a picture that way.

Nick


----------



## LEDZEPP

ok i tried everything, i give up now, 
it must be size of images, i even downloaded vso image resizer, yeah it resized them smaller, but still cant add images!!!! oh well......... thanks nick for advise anyway........alan


----------



## Nem

LEDZEPP said:


> ok i tried everything, i give up now,
> it must be size of images, i even downloaded vso image resizer, yeah it resized them smaller, but still cant add images!!!! oh well......... thanks nick for advise anyway........alan


If you want to let me have the picture I'll see if I can add it for you...

Nick


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx

might want to integrate commas into pricing/miles

i know sql is funny with those sorts of characters

for ex. i typed in 57,XXX for miles and 9,XXX for purchase price...and it came up as 57 miles and $9.00 purchase price

keep the updates coming...seems to be pretty neat so far 8)

[edit]
just wanted to add im sorry if this has been brought up before...didnt feel like reading 4 pages of bug reports to see if it had been lol


----------



## VSPURS

I'm very intrigued with the rating of the cars in the Garage. I feel people are being quite hard with their ratings with top rated cars having just over 7/10. IMO there are many 8's 9's and even 10's on here!

I will be going to have a look through now and give some real figures to my favourite cars!

:roll:


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx

also maybe a lil comment box or bulletin board for members to comment on others cars?

don't wanna turn this into myspace...but it'd be exciting to get lil comments about the ride every once and awhile :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

xxknifeprtyxx said:


> might want to integrate commas into pricing/miles
> 
> i know sql is funny with those sorts of characters
> 
> for ex. i typed in 57,XXX for miles and 9,XXX for purchase price...and it came up as 57 miles and $9.00 purchase price


As you say it's an SQL thing that prevents that from working I'm afraid. Nowt we can do about it without some DB work.



VSPURS said:


> I'm very intrigued with the rating of the cars in the Garage. I feel people are being quite hard with their ratings with top rated cars having just over 7/10. IMO there are many 8's 9's and even 10's on here!
> 
> I will be going to have a look through now and give some real figures to my favourite cars!
> 
> :roll:


A vehicle has to have 5 people rate the car before the rating shows up. It's then worked on an average score... oh and no you can't vote for your own car! 



xxknifeprtyxx said:


> also maybe a lil comment box or bulletin board for members to comment on others cars?
> 
> don't wanna turn this into myspace...but it'd be exciting to get lil comments about the ride every once and awhile :wink:


We have integrated this facility, however it is currently switched off for a couple of reasons. Firstly as you mentioned we don't really want the garage turning into a chat area like myspace/facebook, but fundamentally it's very buggy and will require a whole new custom style sheet in the style of the forum to be designed.

We are going to look at ways of trimming it down so users can't reply to comments, but until then (and until it's designed), we're gonna have to leave it in dev.


----------



## Jae

The image popup, Im working on getting the lightbox app to work in conjunction with the Garage, but when its installed it conflicts with the resize script which keeps the pictures correct in the frame.

Will be something stupid, but I WILL get it to work!!!

Jae


----------



## Wild Woods

VSPURS said:


> I'm very intrigued with the rating of the cars in the Garage. I feel people are being quite hard with their ratings with top rated cars having just over 7/10. IMO there are many 8's 9's and even 10's on here!
> 
> I will be going to have a look through now and give some real figures to my favourite cars!
> 
> :roll:


I'm happy with the voting at the moment as my totally stock TT is in the top 10 at 6.93 score!!!










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure it won't be for long with top class cars around like VSPURS and Nem.


----------



## VSPURS

It'd be good to see how many times each car has been voted on too!

:roll:


----------



## jammyd

VSPURS said:


> It'd be good to see how many times each car has been voted on too!
> 
> :roll:


This isn't Hot or Not!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods

VSPURS said:


> I'm very intrigued with the rating of the cars in the Garage. I feel people are being quite hard with their ratings with top rated cars having just over 7/10. IMO there are many 8's 9's and even 10's on here!
> 
> I will be going to have a look through now and give some real figures to my favourite cars!
> 
> :roll:


Don't worry I have given you a well deserved 10 as yours is one of the best cars on here (should move you up the league!!)


----------



## VSPURS

quote]

Don't worry I have given you a well deserved 10 as yours is one of the best cars on here (should move you up the league!!)[/quote]

I have to say that this a great way of seeing the cars and whats been done to them!

Thanks for the 10!


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx

kmpowell said:


> We have integrated this facility, however it is currently switched off for a couple of reasons. Firstly as you mentioned we don't really want the garage turning into a chat area like myspace/facebook, but fundamentally it's very buggy and will require a whole new custom style sheet in the style of the forum to be designed.
> 
> We are going to look at ways of trimming it down so users can't reply to comments, but until then (and until it's designed), we're gonna have to leave it in dev.


this whole feature is pretty amazing...to think how many mods people have 

u guys are doing a good job...


----------



## Blue TTop

Outstanding! Many thanks.


----------



## slovoflud

Garage is fantastic!

is it unique to this site or not?


----------



## LEDZEPP

hi nem,,,, if you have a look in "post your pics" i have posted one in there,,,, thats the one i been trying to post in the garage......... thanks ...... alan


----------



## Nem

LEDZEPP said:


> hi nem,,,, if you have a look in "post your pics" i have posted one in there,,,, thats the one i been trying to post in the garage......... thanks ...... alan


Think that is sorted for you mate. Your pic was 1600 x 1200 so bigger than we allow for image uploads. I've resized it and added it as your main picture.

Nick


----------



## LEDZEPP

Nem said:


> LEDZEPP said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi nem,,,, if you have a look in "post your pics" i have posted one in there,,,, thats the one i been trying to post in the garage......... thanks ...... alan
> 
> 
> 
> Think that is sorted for you mate. Your pic was 1600 x 1200 so bigger than we allow for image uploads. I've resized it and added it as your main picture.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

that is brilliant..... thank you so much........ can i ask how you resized it ? so i can post some more myself


----------



## Nem

I've got photoshop, so I just loaded it in there and altered the size, saved it out and added it your your account.

So you still would need some sort of image software to resize.

Nick


----------



## LEDZEPP

once again thank you....... right then whos got a copy of photoshop?


----------



## KammyTT

just use photobucket, its free.


----------



## jammyd

How the hell has my car ended up 3rd best on the forum...

Not that I am complaining mind!


----------



## KammyTT

i have been rating some cars on the garage and have noticed some weird goings on.

i rated v spurs with a 10 yet his rating dropped and i rated another member with a high rating and again they went down.

i then rated another with a lower rating and there rating went up?????? whats going on?


----------



## VSPURS

All the ratings seem to be getting lower every day!

:?


----------



## KammyTT

i have been rating some cars on the garage and have noticed some weird goings on.

i rated v spurs with a 10 yet his rating dropped and i rated another member with a high rating and again they went down.

i then rated another with a lower rating and there rating went up?????? whats going on?


----------



## Ikon66

hi and thanks

this has been noted and NEM is working on it afaik


----------



## KammyTT

cheers.


----------



## kmpowell

Rating system should be fixed now


----------



## jammyd

kmpowell said:


> Rating system should be fixed now


Shame, I was at the top for a few days!


----------



## SaintScoTT

haha me too! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Its still not right!

I just rated a car that was on 4.95 with a 5 and it moved its rating up to a 6.65!

Quite bizarre!

:?


----------



## Nem

VSPURS said:


> Its still not right!
> 
> I just rated a car that was on 4.95 with a 5 and it moved its rating up to a 6.65!
> 
> Quite bizarre!
> 
> :?


Because the rating system was broken the ratings were not being calculated correctly. Now it's fixed they are, but the average rating from before is still stored untill someone rates a car again now it's fixed, and that will update the average correctly.

So untill every car has had someone rate it since it's been fixed some cars will still not show the correct rating. I went through last night and rated a load as I've not done before to try and get most sorted out, but there are still a lot which will update over the next week or so as people rate them.

Nick


----------



## Ikon66

how have i gone down today??? [smiley=bigcry.gif] was second this am with 7.?? i now have 10+ more views and am down to 5.?? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nem

The rating system is a bit of a mystery I know. It's weighted system to allow better comparison of the cars, but I'm not sure exactly how it works it all out.

I do know there was a problem with the calculation which has now been fixed, so in theory it's doing what it should now. But I have seen a couple of cars go up and down in a bizarre way.

I'm going to relook at it again, but don't expect anything to happen overnight with it 

Nick


----------



## VSPURS

Nem said:


> The rating system is a bit of a mystery I know. It's weighted system to allow better comparison of the cars, but I'm not sure exactly how it works it all out.
> 
> I do know there was a problem with the calculation which has now been fixed, so in theory it's doing what it should now. But I have seen a couple of cars go up and down in a bizarre way.
> 
> I'm going to relook at it again, but don't expect anything to happen overnight with it
> 
> Nick


Full reset and start again may be an option!!

:?


----------



## Matt B

Don't do that fella, my car has been a 5 since the garage started and its finally got up to 6.16 !!
It would be helpful to know how many people have actually submitted a score.


----------



## Wild Woods

jammyd said:


> Shame, I was at the top for a few days!


So was I which is why I saved this. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

VSPURS said:


> Full reset and start again may be an option!!


Pointless IMO, because it only takes one more vote on each persons car to readjust to the correct score. Given only a handful of cars were voted on it won't take long to readjust (in fact the large majority of it is now correct).


----------



## Jae

Just need to remove the darn blank in the Dyno!


----------



## kmpowell

Jae said:


> Just need to remove the darn blank in the Dyno!


If it helps I think the original entry was by VSPURS


----------



## VSPURS

kmpowell said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to remove the darn blank in the Dyno!
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps I think the original entry was by VSPURS
Click to expand...

I can't see anyway to do anything to remove it unfortunately!

There is no dyno run showing in my garage!

:?


----------



## ian222

The scoring system is a bit hit and miss????? Looking at the most viewed Caney is at the top but he only has a pic of the engine. I dont know the bloke but how can you rate his car by looking at the engine? I know peeps are prob rating it because they may know him. I have used him as an excuse so dont rant at me about it. On the other hand you have some completly standard cars on there with high scores. I dont get it????


----------



## qooqiiu

I know, it doesnt make sense at all does it. :lol:

Can you tell what else is going on there...


----------



## KammyTT

qooqiiu said:


> I know, it doesnt make sense at all does it. :lol:
> 
> Can you tell what else is going on there...


hardly helpfull! :?


----------



## VSPURS

I'm convinced that Caney is top cos he has recently added his car since the system has been sorted. Everyone else is being effected by what happened before which is why everyone elses scores are still going backwards!

I've given up on it now!

:?


----------



## Matt B

I just can't believe my car is rated at 5.96! Less than 6 out of 10 for a TT that has had 5 grands worth of mods.
Not arsed about the score now, its still a great feature to keep pics of your car in one place.


----------



## A3DFU

36 mods on mine [see the list] ,,,, and it comes back with 0 mods? :?


----------



## Nem

A3DFU said:


> 36 mods on mine [see the list] ,,,, and it comes back with 0 mods? :?


Because you havent actually entered any mods.

You've just written a list in the description, and not used the "Add Modification" button to start inputting your mods.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 36 mods on mine [see the list] ,,,, and it comes back with 0 mods? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you havent actually entered any mods.
> 
> You've just written a list in the description, and not used the "Add Modification" button to start inputting your mods.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Ah [smiley=idea2.gif] Thanks Nick,

I'll do it when the mice are quiet (dead) and I get some sleep again :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Still not working!

Everyone's score keeps on getting lower and lower!

How can the top rated car be just a 6 . something and getting lower when I have rated cars on here 10 on many occassions and peoples opinions cant be that bad to have the best car at just a 6!

The program to work out the scores is obviously wrong and not dividing the total score by the number of votes. I would suggest that when someone changes an modification or pic on their garage which gives people the chance to update their rating that the rating is updated but its divided by an additional vote when the score has changed but the number of votes hasnt. Get me?

Anyway, its broken and needs fixing!


----------



## Nem

As I've said before, it's a "weighted" rating system. It's done to even out the spectrum of ratings, so you get a gradual list from top to bottom rather than having some cars at 10 and some at 1. So we end up with a range from 4.00 to 7.00 or something similar.

I'm not saying I think it's a great idea tho. I think we would all prefer to have it rating from 1 - 10 as we all expect it to.

I've just bee going over the code and have found the function for working out the rating of each car:



Code:


		//Weighted Rating Formula We Use 'WR=(V/(V+M)) * R + (M/(V+M)) * C'
		// WR=Weighted Rating (The new rating)
		// R=Average Rating (arithmetic mean) so far
		// V=Number of ratings given
		// M=Minimum number of ratings needed
		// C=Arithmetic mean rating across the whole site
//		$weighted_rating = ( $row['votes_recieved'] / ($row['votes_recieved'] + $garage_config['minimum_ratings_required']) ) * $row['average_rating'] + ($garage_config['minimum_ratings_required']/($row['votes_recieved']+$garage_config['minimum_ratings_required'])) * $row1['site_average'];

So that a brief explanation of the way they are working it out, and then the actual code which does it.

I think if we look to possibly modify that so it actually just returns the correct rating, all the votes added up divided by the number of votes, then it would work as we expect.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW

Everyone is moaning now, but they are gonna moan more when you get it working correctly and my car is at the top of the list! 

Vspurs will be a close second i have no doubt!


----------



## VSPURS

T7 BNW said:


> Everyone is moaning now, but they are gonna moan more when you get it working correctly and my car is at the top of the list!
> 
> Vspurs will be a close second i have no doubt!


Lol! :lol:

I just dont agree that this is the way it should be regardless as to who is top it should show the cars actual average rating!

Oh well!

:?


----------



## VSPURS

G12MO X said:


> Don't want to piss on your fire so not going there LOL


I bow down to your motor mate!

The fastest TT I've ever experienced!

8)


----------



## T7 BNW

G12MO X said:


> Don't want to piss on your fire so not going there LOL


I forgot about yours!!


----------



## VSPURS

I'm finding it very entertaining that now I have had my DRL's fitted teh cars rating in the Garage has gone down to a 5.05!

I agree, it has most definately made the car much worse than it was before!
(Hope you all can understand the sarcasm in this comment)

Good work!

:?


----------



## qooqiiu

Perhaps people see that its SO important to you that their marking you down accordingly??? :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

qooqiiu said:


> Perhaps people see that its SO important to you that their marking you down accordingly??? :lol:


Yeah, ok, you've not met me have you!

Lol! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whynot

For someone whos not bothered youre making rather alot of noise about it!
You have a rather high opinion of your car - others may not share it.

Only takes 1 person to vote a 1 and the numbers will plumet.


----------



## VSPURS

whynot said:


> For someone whos not bothered youre making rather alot of noise about it!
> You have a rather high opinion of your car - others may not share it.
> 
> Only takes 1 person to vote a 1 and the numbers will plumet.


Everyone will have a high opinion of their own car and i'm not the only only one to make the same comments about the garage functionality!

Are you not a former MK2 owner?

:x


----------



## qooqiiu

VSPURS said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps people see that its SO important to you that their marking you down accordingly??? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, you've not met me have you!
> 
> Lol! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You can deny it all you like squire but it is obvious. Your constantly 'updating' your pics so that VSPURS is always in the left hand column. It is always there :lol: Quick, add another MOD in case elrao catches you up [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

With all due respect, i dont blame VSpurs

We all spend money on our cars, to get looks from others! Anyone who denies that is flat out lying!

But at the same time, Steve (Vspurs) dont take it all so seriously!!! The fact is if your car was at a show it would get more looks than most cars!

Cheers


----------



## KammyTT

i just think that qoiuiioiuoioioiiiou is just jeous that he has to back and forward to garages just to get a remap :lol:

(just kidding mate) we all love our cars and agree that we like others to appreciate them and when a bog standard car is higher rated than one with loads of nice mods it is a tad annoying.


----------



## whynot

Maybe people like the look of the standard so called cars more rather than the lets paint my car with PVA glue and ram raid halfords shop window to see what sticks? Just looks poor. i'd not vote for it.

If it was about cost then surley all the MK2s would be at the top and the MK1s at the bottom.


----------



## T7 BNW

whynot said:


> Maybe people like the look of the standard so called cars more rather than the lets paint my car with PVA glue and ram raid halfords shop window to see what sticks? Just looks poor. i'd not vote for it.
> 
> If it was about cost then surley all the MK2s would be at the top and the MK1s at the bottom.


Clearly youve not seen Vspurs car!!


----------



## KammyTT

i love vspurs car, well apart from those sideskirts........ much prefer the reiger ones but heyho


----------



## whynot

I can see the pics. Perfect example of where less would be more
LEDs and black wheels - Very classy.

Just needs the nova badge and some seatcovers in fake cow print.

2/10
But the score didnt move.


----------



## VSPURS

whynot said:


> I can see the pics. Perfect example of where less would be more
> LEDs and black wheels - Very classy.
> 
> Just needs the nova badge and some seatcovers in fake cow print.
> 
> 2/10
> But the score didnt move.


Lol! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

KammyTT said:


> i love vspurs car, well apart from those sideskirts........ much prefer the reiger ones but heyho


I actually have a plan of replacing them for a set of Halfords specials!

Lol! :lol:

Joke apart, I am planning on a change there very soon. I want to clean up the lines of the side of the car!


----------



## qooqiiu

KammyTT said:


> i just think that qoiuiioiuoioioiiiou is just jeous .


I can't say for sure having never heard that word before. I suppose i might be :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu

whynot said:


> 2/10
> But the score didnt move.


Haha. I thought perhaps even a 1 might nudge it up a bit so i didn't vote :lol:

For the record, i like VSPURS's car quite a lot its just his obsession with being the _garage guvnor _that i find disturbing. :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

qooqiiu said:


> whynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2/10
> But the score didnt move.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I thought perhaps even a 1 might nudge it up a bit so i didn't vote :lol:
> 
> For the record, i like VSPURS's car quite a lot its just his obsession with being the _garage guvnor _that i find disturbing. :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry, when I add a new mod I'll not update them until the end of every month in future!

:?


----------



## Wild Woods

I must say I prefer the early days of the garage :lol:

First place and no mods!!


----------



## Stats

kmpowell said:


> SaintScoTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, I love it.
> 
> Now add AUD currency just for me? pretty please? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look in the control panel, but there doesn't seem to be anywhere to ad this. We are having some teething problems with the back-end garage interface (it's keeping Nem busy manualy checking all product submissions though! ) , so I'll have a look whne that's fixed.
Click to expand...

Any luck with adding AUD for your poor convict descendant cousins?

I'm loving the Garage.

Congrats!


----------

